# Liveaboards/Marinas in Comox B.C...



## inheryouth (Aug 3, 2011)

So my boyfriend and I are trying to find a place to moore for the winter in Comox, B.C while he goes to school in January. There are 3 marinas in Comox and they are all 'non liveaboard' types, does anyone have any experience with these marinas and know just how strict they are with liveaboard rules? Seems to me there are many marinas that don't allow liveaboards but really don't mind 'sneakaboards' if they are discreet and respectful. I'm hoping maybe some of these marinas in Comox wouldn't mind especially seeing as how it will be winter. Does anyone have any idea? Keep in mind we've got one dog too...

Thank you!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Have you contacted the Comox Harbour Authority and explained your situation? In winter I'd expect the eastern transient dock to be lightly used and they may be willing to accommodate you on a temporary basis.


----------



## inheryouth (Aug 3, 2011)

No I haven't actually explained the situation to them, I only asked if they accomodated liveaboards and they said no, no marinas in Comox do... But I can give it a try, do you think I've got a good chance?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

inheryouth said:


> No I haven't actually explained the situation to them, I only asked if they accomodated liveaboards and they said no, no marinas in Comox do... But I can give it a try, do you think I've got a good chance?


I suppose it will depend on just how 'temporary' the situation would be. After all, all summer long there are boats 'living there' using the facilities, though most not more than a weekend at a time.

Is this going to be a few months or a few years? You could try to 'sneakaboard' but if you get nailed then what? If the boat is adequately equipped maybe you could anchor off and go to the dock on weekends or periodically to charge batteries and refill water etc?

I do think a personal approach to the manager (she's a good person) and a good presentation may get surprising results... certainly more than a simple phone call.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

It' funny that you mention "sneakaboards". 
This summer we were looking for permanent moorage as the slip we have now will be gone come April 1.
Although we only require simple moorage many of the marinas around the south end of the Island do not accommodate liveaboards, yet there is obviously people living aboard the boats.
When we would inquire about this situation we found that the marina had no choice in the matter as most of these people had been grandfathered into their current situations, and being liveaboads they fall under the BC Residential Tenancy Act and have just as many rights as a person who rents a house.
I tend to like having a few liveaboards near my moorage as they tend to act as security for the unattended boats that are moored near by.
Maybe this could be a good selling feature for your situation you require, if you find someone who accommodates livaboards. 
I can't imagine that Comox doesn't have somebody offering livaboard moorage but I can tell you that unless the moorage contract clearly states that there are "no livaboards allowed" once your in, your in, for at least 3 months based on the BC Residential Tenancy Act. 
So, good luck.


----------



## inheryouth (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes its true, at the marina my boat is currently moored at there are 'no liveaboards' allowed, however there are people who have been living there for 30 years and admitted it to me! They aren't very sneaky all the time either, they are just nice people who I think the marina doesn't mind having around because they've been there forever and really care about the well being of the marina and the sailing community. I might have to stay there for two months before I find a place in Comox, if I do. I emailed the harbour authority in Comox explaining my situation and they said they can't make any exceptions. 

The duration of time we need to be in Comox is for six months for my boyfriend to finish school. I do like what you've mentioned about the BC Residential Tenancy act though Dog Ship, do you know where I can find more information about this? I've also been looking for information reguarding the 'No Liveabord' By law, does anyone know where the information is available?

Thanks!


----------



## campingcanada (Apr 22, 2017)

Any update on this? I recently moved to the Comox Valley and am interested in Liveaboard here. Emailed Pacifc Playground Marina and am waiting on their response. But am wondering as I have of others around the Valley living aboard but I don't know which marinas/marina they are at.


----------

